# Queen Mary Hotel available via Worldmark



## presley (Jul 3, 2015)

I just saw a thread about this on wmowners.com. http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=43365

I think it is really cool. The Queen Mary Hotel in Long Beach, CA is now an affiliate resort in Worldmark. That means it will have some (rare) availability to book with Worldmark credits. I did the math and it works out to be a little under $200./night. The Queen Mary is a docked ship so it isn't like anyone would want to stay there for a week anyway, but it could be a fun one nighter.

I may book it for my daughter for her birthday since she lives near there and she loves haunted stuff. There are haunted night time tours there which have nothing to do with staying on the ship, but it would give her something to do.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh, cool -- thank you for posting this!

We've stayed aboard the QM at Long Beach many years back.  Great fun ... and perhaps we'll do it again someday.


----------

